# Thoughts on P&S bead maker



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

I payed ( if I rember correctly) around £12 for a 500ml bottle a while ago but when using it wasn’t blown away with it like I should of been going of the rave reviews. 
Pulled it out the other day for another go and yes it’s slick and leaves a nice gloss but so does my £4 bottle do TW dry & shine 750ml ( and various other products I use) which also is significantly more hydrophobic and loads better for durability. 
Am I missing something with this stuff ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

There was a lot of hype surrounding this product when it arrived on the scene .it is one of the only products i think did make a real difference to the appearance of my car, a real wow. It maybe depends a lot on the colour/condition of peoples paint. Its marketed as a sealant but i used it more as a gloss booster rather than a lsp

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Agree with pt1 it does it’s job well as a gloss booster and gives me that WOW factor every time I use it on my Audi Navarro Blue.....spray on panel, wipe over and then finish off with another clean MF cloth.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I didn't buy into the hype & glad I didn't as even now, don't see what the fuss is/was all about. These type of products are no substitute for a well polished & maintained car imo when it comes to looks.

Do the correct prep and maintenance on your vehicle & I see no use for bead maker. Primarily it is supposed to be a paint protectant, from the reviews & feedback I've seen it fails in this respect. 

This is only my thoughts though & I understand not everyone will share this opinion. My own personal needs just don't put temporary gloss & slickness high up the table of product requirements.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Bead Maker serves a purpose; it’s very specific and if you meet that criteria, it meets that’s criteria very well. 

It provides excellent gloss for a tiny amount of effort. The trade off is that it doesn’t last very long. But if you use it as a drying aid (top up after each wash) the protection and gloss is maintained. 

It is a lot cheaper in the USA than it is over here, so the hype comes from it being so cheap in gallons over there. Over here, because of shipping from the USA and VAT, it competes against normal spray detailers and waxes. 

Comparing it against a spray sealant like TW is comparing it against the wrong product. Against something like Meguiars Synthetic Spray Wax (Ultimate Quik Wax) is equivalent and does very well. 

Both can be used standalone or as a drying aid. Doesn’t streak; overspray or deliberate use on glass is not an issue. Doesn’t stain trim. Can go around the car in 5 mins wet or dry. 

It’ll do until the next greatest thing comes along.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> I didn't buy into the hype & glad I didn't as even now, don't see what the fuss is/was all about. These type of products are no substitute for a well polished & maintained car imo when it comes to looks.
> 
> Do the correct prep and maintenance on your vehicle & I see no use for bead maker. Primarily it is supposed to be a paint protectant, from the reviews & feedback I've seen it fails in this respect.
> 
> ...


I got a bottle Brian, you are totally correct. It is labelled as a sealant and it lasts about a week with poor hydrophobic properties.

It's big plus points though it you basically spray on and wipe off and it does add a nice bit of gloss. It is essentially a nice detail spray!

Rob


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I Think the name doesnt suit it.. doesnt bead well at all like the name suggests.

in terms of gloss though i think its class 

My top 3 quick detailers are (in no specific order as i cant decide) is

finishkar fk425
beadmaker
zaino z8

i think beadmaker is close if not the same as zaino z8 but alot cheaper.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

If you look at the msds sheet its labeled as a gloss enhancer, the problem is its marketed as a sealent.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you like these type of products TW dry and shine is great and cheap when on offer.

But you must try these:

EZcarcare Fusion (buy when on offer £30 for 5L). This is spray on Rinse off like Gyeon Wet Coat. It will make a car bead water that has previously only been washed with TFR at a dodgy hand car wash!!!

It lasts longer then TW dry and shine too.

The other one to try if you want the paint to feel ultra slippy and glossy (unreal slickness to this product) and bead like mad is Carplan No.1 Super Gloss, not a big bespoke brand name but it just works, and works well. Buy from ECP or Wilkos, cheap too, a little goes a long way.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks for your thoughts lads. 
I’m going to finish what’s left in my bottle and have a good think about it. 
Just can’t see myself splashing £12 for 500ml.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sean66 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts lads.
> I'm going to finish what's left in my bottle and have a good think about it.
> Just can't see myself splashing £12 for 500ml.


If its just quick easy beading protection you want you can't go far wrong with EZ Car care Fusion.

I think they have another 50% sale on tonight after 6pm, so it should be £30 again for the 5L, cheap when purchased like that.

I bought an old BMW last weekend and it hasn't stopped raining yet, the paint is as flat as a pancake, full on swirl city and hand car washes, had zero protection on there. All i've done is take it to a local garage jet wash, pre-wash citrus, and then fusion and rinse....It now has the best beading paint in the works car park, it's still not had an actual wash with a mitt yet!


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

robertdon777 said:


> If its just quick easy beading protection you want you can't go far wrong with EZ Car care Fusion.
> 
> I think they have another 50% sale on tonight after 6pm, so it should be £30 again for the 5L, cheap when purchased like that.
> 
> I bought an old BMW last weekend and it hasn't stopped raining yet, the paint is as flat as a pancake, full on swirl city and hand car washes, had zero protection on there. All i've done is take it to a local garage jet wash, pre-wash citrus, and then fusion and rinse....It now has the best beading paint in the works car park, it's still not had an actual wash with a mitt yet!


Thanks I'll have a look at that although I've never come across it before. 
After a coat of fusso soft 99 I've been using TW dry & shine which is fantastic as a regular drying aid , car pro hydro lite which is just like the TW stuff but a lot more expensive and the P&s bead maker.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sean66 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts lads.
> I'm going to finish what's left in my bottle and have a good think about it.
> Just can't see myself splashing £12 for 500ml.


Maybe save beadmaker till the summer. It will last longer and make your car look great

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

pt1 said:


> Maybe save beadmaker till the summer. It will last longer and make your car look great
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes might do that. :thumb


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sean66 said:


> Thanks I'll have a look at that although I've never come across it before.
> After a coat of fusso soft 99 I've been using TW dry & shine which is fantastic as a regular drying aid , car pro hydro lite which is just like the TW stuff but a lot more expensive and the P&s bead maker.


Dry and Shine is very good, but can work out expensive if Euro haven't got it on offer. Fusion does last longer and beads stronger.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

robertdon777 said:


> Dry and Shine is very good, but can work out expensive if Euro haven't got it on offer. Fusion does last longer and beads stronger.


Yep that's true . 
I'm currently working my way through 5 bottles of £4 dry & shine plus a litre of Car pro hydro lite but will defiantly give the ez fusion a go when I deplete my supplies.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Cannot argue with the gloss from this product its fantastic. Protection is not good so I think it's best used in the summer months for nights when you take the car out

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Amazing gloss and slickness for 1% effort! Mixed a bit up with bsd and it was quality.... Lasted longer too obvs. Would love one of those gloss meter reading gimmicks to do some testing. Gloss levels on bead maker looked insane towards end of the summer when I used it by itself, super slick paint with the micro skating over it. No hype train needed... Cracking product.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kyle 86 said:


> Cannot argue with the gloss from this product its fantastic. Protection is not good so I think it's best used in the summer months for nights when you take the car out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Is it glossier than done dusted or z8 mate ?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Is it glossier than done dusted or z8 mate ?


Certainly not as glossy as Z8


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Certainly not as glossy as Z8


 Cheers sir.:thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Is it glossier than done dusted or z8 mate ?


I have been using Mitchell and King wax+ recently,surprisingly..i found that to be even glossier and slicker than these  easy to use,amazing gloss and very hydrophobic too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Is it glossier than done dusted or z8 mate ?


It's a tough one that mate. It's close
I've got Z6 and Z8 on the shelf and I've not used it for bloody ages.

Zaino wins I'd say but just

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I think the only way to know which product gives the most gloss is to measure them side by side with a gloss meter, subjective impressions are very unrealliable, different lighting, paint, placebo etc.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

JU5T1N said:


> I think the only way to know which product gives the most gloss is to measure them side by side with a gloss meter, subjective impressions are very unrealliable, different lighting, paint, placebo etc.


That is true but after using them all for a few years and wax+ more recently i found wax+ to be better imo,definitely in hydrophobicity

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i Dont think theres much in it between bead maker and z8 but i was impressed with both. z8 is alot dearer though and harder to get .


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have just started using bead maker and i really rate it,but Z8 offers in my opinion more gloss and slickness, but like most things its down to ones own eye.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Fuzion > Zaino Z8


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Fuzion > Zaino Z8


 :argie:That's a ridiculous finish Dave OMG :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheers mate, appreciate your comments 
Like you I rate Fuzion very highly but Z8 on top takes it to another level
Looks even better in real life


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I really like it, to me its a 'show' QD, a bit like a show wax. It does not last long at all but the gloss and slickness are superb and I enjoy the process. The paint feels ridiculously slick after using it.

As mentioned by others, more for summer use when you have washed the car and are going out for a run or if you are going to a show the next day.

I have BSD and TW as well, both excellent but for a one hit super gloss hit I will use bead maker (in the fairer weather).


----------



## R60BBA (Nov 8, 2021)

Bit of a thread revival but I cleaned the car last night and finished with P&S Bead Maker so thought I would post my results.

Verdict: über glossy and easy to use. Also leaves the paint feeling silky smooth to the touch. Decent water behaviour, but nothing special. Can't comment on durability as I wash the car every week using a drying aid (usually Gyeon Q²M QD but also like Garage Therapy QD, Meguiar's Gold Class Carnauba Plus Premium Quik Wax and AutoGlym Rapid Aqua Wax to name a few) and so my car is constantly protected...

Note although the product is very glossy, the finish is more of a mirror shine. If you are after a freshly waxed look (ie a warm glow) I would not recommend Bead Maker but would suggest a carnauba based spray wax instead.



Did a quick walk around video too 



 (car is 20 years old, on original paint and has never been machine polished so ignore the swirls!)


----------

